# Calibration settings for ET5 ?



## expresso

i am not sure if this is the correct section to post this - but i am having a hard time finding settings for this TV - 

i just got this model 42 ET5 panasonic - would anyone have calibration settings i can try - 

the TV is not bad overall - i needed a TV for a bright room - near windows etc. so i went with this model - i didnt expect great black levels - and thats one of the weakness of this TV - blacks take a hit - 

on a complete blank screen - its not perfectly even - its not major - but you can notice it when nothing is on the screen - 

you dont notice it with normal viewing - the picture is very nice - i use this TV for normal reg. viewing - its not my movie TV 

i have a Plasma for that and love it - i tried a LG plasma before and was too dark for this room so i went with this model now - 

i need some calibration settings if anyone has some - can you please post them - 

thanks -


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The best thing to do would be to purchase a Calibration Disc. Digital Video Essentials is sold at many Best Buys, Avia is one of my personal favorites, and Spears & Muncil is available at OPPO Digital's Website.

While there are many Websites that will recommend Video Settings for particular TV's, I think it best to calibrate it for your specific Panel and Room.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## expresso

hi - thanks - i agree - but i am not very good with those discs - i have one - DVE - and i am just not getting it - dosnt seem to work out for me - certain things i get hung up on - and not very good at - the TV is not terrible with the stock settings - but would love to see if it can be improved a bit and keep the brightness - i know calibration normally lowers the overall brightness - in my room - i need the brightness - if anyone has some settings i can try - thanks


----------



## mechman

Copying settings is never good as everyone's environment is different. 

You can read up on how to properly set up your display here. It includes instructions on how to use the DVE disk. :T If you need it brighter than what DVE shows you than save one of the display modes for DVE and one for brighter settings.


----------



## expresso

thanks - i understand its different for everyone - i would just like some starting points from someone who did a good calibration for this model TV - as i stated - i am not very good with those dics - i have DVE and i didnt get good results - either i am missing something or just not doing it correctly - either way - i end up just going back to pre set modes - if anyone has this TV - and would like to post there settings - would be helpful to me - 

thanks


----------

